# Billed CPT 30901 with 31231



## dv10036 (Mar 10, 2016)

The physician billed the following CPT code 30901 and 31231. I don't think correct. 

Pt seen 1 week ago and had silver nitrate cautery of bilateral septal bleeding points following multiple episodes of bleeding and cautery by Dr. XXXXX.* Pt had also been seen in ER where tissue packing removed from nose - no active bleeding at that time.
Presents now with recurrent right sided bleeding earlier this week - minor, self-limited, has not bled in 2 days.* Has not resumed anticoagulation yet.

PE: *****(+) fibrinous exudate covering healing cautery sites, bilaterally* ---> gently removed with suction; no bleeding on left, very minimal oozing on right

A/P:*****Recurrent right sided bleeding following cautery (minimal)
************Bleeding points appear to be healing well - pt reassured
************Very minimal cautery repeated on right; gel foam placed, bilaterally
************Continue use of moisturizing ointment
************Resume anticoagulation as per Dr. XXXX
************Follow up PRN


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't see where the 31231 ( sinus endoscopy) was performed on this patient? If it isn't documented then I would NOT bill the scope. 


Good Luck


----------

